# Seriously might get fired because of my social anxiety. I'm so embarrassed.



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

Basically my manager said she thinks I'm too quiet and not welcoming enough to customers and wants to "let me go" unless I improve. My heart sank when she said this, because it's been a problem in every job I've had. I'm a receptionist at a spa so I understand that customer service is important, but I'm not rude at all. I guess I'm just not outgoing enough. I was fired from my previous job because of my shyness, and it was brought up as a problem by every manager I've had before (I've had 3 other jobs). It honestly sucks. Have any of you ever had your shyness become a problem where you worked?


----------



## conners (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Hun,

I know how you feel. Although I've never been fired, i've struggled with jobs because i'm shy. I did manage to work through it when I got a reception job. It was hard and nerve wrecking to talk on the phone, especially making outgoing calls but I got through it and got better. I still find it never wrecking 3 years later and still working in administration but its ok now.

How are you with the customers, do you say "hi, how are you" do you make small talk. Hows your voice when you speak to them.
Also do you smile a lot?

These things are pretty important when you are on reception.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

See a psychiatrist and get a diagnosis quick. If they fire you, sue them for everything you can get. It's illegal to terminate someone because of a mental disability.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Our superiors at work have been talking about this, not just with me but some of the other staff that obviously aren't socially anxious, but y'know typical young 20 something males that. I guess we aren't all that friendly looking and welcoming lol.

The jobs heavy enough without smiling and greeting every Tom, Dick & Harry that comes through the doors. So annoying. I have no issue at all with directing customers in the general direction of where our products are located, or even responding in light small talk with a customer. I'm not going to go out of my way in speaking with them when the majority are there to buy their **** and get out.


----------



## conners (Dec 1, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> See a psychiatrist and get a diagnosis quick. If they fire you, sue them for everything you can get. It's illegal to terminate someone because of a mental disability.


Unfortunately it's not. 
Receptionists need to be bubbly and outgoing, if they can't do that then it's not a suitable job as it can potentially affect business. She probably presented herself reasonably well in the interview, I usually can give a good interview and then crumble when the job first starts.

It would be like a CEO who suddenly got brain damage and had to be let go. He would not be able to sue them


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

conners said:


> Unfortunately it's not.
> Receptionists need to be bubbly and outgoing, if they can't do that then it's not a suitable job as it can potentially affect business. She probably presented herself reasonably well in the interview, I usually can give a good interview and then crumble when the job first starts.
> 
> It would be like a CEO who suddenly got brain damage and had to be let go. He would not be able to sue them


You are clearly not familiar with how things are done in California. She absolutely can.


----------



## conners (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha well I guess everywhere is different.

I'd like to know if she could tho!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You can't sue for everything...she is a receptionist,and they need to have good verbal communication skills,and interact with their customers,its even mentioned in the job description.It is up to you OP,improving ones self takes time,but this job can possibly help you while on the road to improvement.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*It all happened to me, without enough of my awareness*

Don't let go. Grasp it back. Stay put.

Typically all the office pod groups got excited about lunchtimes and got everyone to come along.

I've always thought my tasks and what I did was my choice
to spend time on and not people. I earned a rut of disrespect.
This carried from every job to the next. Each fresh beginning can't bring other's opinions along but it was my fault not to learn from it. I wanted it my way; to ignore people. My height of career was with all women staff and I wasn't comfortable and wanted to stick to my tasks.
Years of contracting were special. Perm after that, lunchtimes were better with just blokes playing American Pool or occasional summer BBQ outside the office. Should be simple to make friends randomly.

There should be an environment of concentrating on what you're doing. I saw breaks as being lazy or not liking the job - laughing at the employer... striking. Teamwork means someone's incapable and in need of help.

It's too late for me. Ousted by HR


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

conners said:


> Unfortunately it's not.
> Receptionists need to be bubbly and outgoing, if they can't do that then it's not a suitable job as it can potentially affect business. She probably presented herself reasonably well in the interview, I usually can give a good interview and then crumble when the job first starts.
> 
> It would be like a CEO who suddenly got brain damage and had to be let go. He would not be able to sue them


He wouldn't be just "let go" either, though... :teeth
And that being said, it is kind of a different story, as well...


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

It has to be pretty explicit that you were fired for such a reason (mental illness or shyness or whatever). I don't think that just an allegation would fly in a courtroom.


----------



## Tony77 (May 7, 2014)

My shyness/Social anxiety has led to me losing jobs. In some cases I have made the decision to leave, like today. And in others it caused me to be bad at my work and my employer would just see I wasn't right for the job and let me go but still totally unaware of my shyness.

Most people aren't even aware that a person might have social anxiety or shyness unless they have experienced it or experience it themselves. They either think the person is very introverted, quiet or somewhat odd. Very inaccurate deductions but people are mostly ignorant about this.

I have come across other people who were shy and I have really felt for them. Like one time I worked with an older woman who was visibly nervous a lot and had bad body language due to her shyness. I remember one day I was working with a guy who was replacing her just for a day or so as she was on holiday. Being somewhat ignorant he asked me if I thought she was a lesbian! That really annoyed me and I put him straight.

I think its better to seek therapy, try activities that will expose you to come out of your shyness but taking gradual steps.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

My sa has not been a problem but weeds and dirty dishes dont like to talk lmfao


----------

